# Any CCrs on very strong pain killers?



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2018)

I was listening to the Doctor on the radio discussing this sad situation. It was very moving.
My heart has always gone out to people with serious long term pain eg painful nerve endings.
But I had no idea how debilitating these Opiate pain killers can be once you are on them.
Some people have choice a) live with the pain b) take the opiates and (probably) become hooked on them.
I count my blessings.


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2018)

yes , I am ,including the strongest opiate painkiller there is, Fentanyl, approximately 75 to 80 times stronger than morphine (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fentanyl ) and it certainly can be, and is debilitating, I sometimes wonder if it would be better to put up with the pain


----------



## Drago (2 Jan 2018)

I've been on amitriptelyne, but it made me feel like a 60s hippy on quaaludes, so I came off them right quick. I decided that I could at least function with a bit of pain.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2018)

Like @roadrash , I spent too long on Fentanyl, using morphine as a top up for breakthrough pain. 2 years of near constant use which made sleep near impossible, muscle spasms, depression, anxiety and some serious mind games which led me to some very dark places. I've been lucky, my underlying cause has been found and can be managed with an alternative drug which needs to be taken only as required, it has potentially nasty side effects so blood tests go with it.
Getting off the Fentanyl/morphine mix was tough, and not something I ever want to do again. Quitting smoking after 25 years was a breeze in comparison.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

Yep, got a choice between Codeine and Tramadol but I prefer not to rely on them due to the side effects.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2018)

Celebrex, pregabalin, prednisolone currently. Trying to taper down. None are opiates though which I try to avoid.

I have tramadol but rarely take it unless I have really bad nighttime pain. Avoid codeine due to side effects


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2018)

current list after amitriptyline was raised just before Christmas..

fentanyl patch ..50 microgrammes an hour , changed every 72 hrs
gabapentin 600mg x4 daily
amitriptyline 50mg x1 nightly
rampril 25mg x1 daily


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2018)

Opiates are awful, very fast addiction cycle and hard to come off. Never taken more than 2 days worth. The only time I had intravenous Morphine I hated it could feel it rushing through the system exactly how Heroin is portrayed on TV, I wias rough for 24 hours after so not sure I could get addicted to that.

The biggest problem really is the GP writing the prescription rather than going through the pain of getting the person off of it. My Mother in law has been on Codeine for 14 years for recurring headaches that she has not had in 13+ years but cannot go without the 6 Codeine tablets a day, the pain of withdrawal seem to be weighed up vs making a 76 year old go through withdrawal. Tough decision, I think I would probably keep the prescription going too. 

Recall watching a programme about it with people learning how to remove the Paracetamol part of OTC Codeine meds to keep the addiction going. 

I have quite a few prescriptions for pain, never sure if its the right thing that I choose to not to use them, or why I resist it so much, although I know I have a addictive personality I also look down the most common side effects and think I don't think they are any better than the pain. Not one person has told me the would cure the pain estimates range are 20-40% less at best and for me that's just not worth it.


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> current list after amitriptyline was raised just before Christmas..
> 
> fentanyl patch ..50 microgrammes an hour , changed every 72 hrs
> gabapentin 600mg x4 daily
> ...



I liked your post just because you are still standing and awake after the farking lot! As I have said to you before I would be away with the fairies


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I liked your post just because you are still standing and awake after the farking lot! As I have said to you before I would be away with the fairies



according to mrs roadrash ....I am


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2018)

Luckily I don't have too much experience in this area, though about 10 years ago I took codeine for a few days (for what, I forget) 
It didn't take long to ditch it as it was starting to make me feel dreadful, as in really weird, lost in a fog, teary etc.

Never again.

I too heard the program. I just had the general ignorance standpoint of, well ignorance. Listening to some of the tales was an eye opener.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2018)

I was on tramadol (300 mg daily) and pregabalin (150mg daily) for 10 years . It took me 8 weeks reducing the dose to stop taking the tablets for each type and simply living with the withdrawal symptoms for 6 months until they disappeared. My health improved dramatically. From wheelchair to bicycle. No brainer. 

I still have the amount of pain I had before as my body became accustomed to the medication over time and basically stopped working so I was only topping up the side effects . I live with the pain now. It let’s me know I’m still alive.

Now off them both (and an antidepressant) and I have never felt better. I can do more with my family and more for myself. In fact, I feel ready for anything


----------



## roadrash (2 Jan 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I was listening to the Doctor on the radio discussing this sad situation. It was very moving.
> My heart has always gone out to people with serious long term pain eg painful nerve endings.
> But I had no idea how debilitating these Opiate pain killers can be once you are on them.
> Some people have choice a) live with the pain b) take the opiates and (probably) become hooked on them.
> I count my blessings.



is it available anywhere do you know , I would like to here the programme


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> my body became accustomed to the medication over time and basically stopped working


This was the gist of a programme I saw a while back, in which one of those nice telly doctors investigated people who'd been on strong painkillers for, in some cases, many years. He used simple drug/placebo 'track your pain' charts to demonstrate, indisputably, that the drugs, once the initial period of effectiveness had passed (typically within a matter of a week or two) had, literally, no effect whatsoever.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> This was the gist of a programme I saw a while back, in which one of those nice telly doctors investigated people who'd been on strong painkillers for, in some cases, many years. He used simple drug/placebo 'track your pain' charts to demonstrate, indisputably, that the drugs, once the initial period of effectiveness had passed (typically within a matter of a week or two) had, literally, no effect whatsoever.



Then I have the same pain now as I did for the last 9 years and (conservatively) 42 weeks. Which means I’ve been making myself more ill, on doctor’s orders, for 9 years and 42 weeks. 

I could get upset about that. But what’s done is done and I’m far better off now. And I can ride my bike


----------



## pplpilot (2 Jan 2018)

Mrs Pplpilot has a supply of morphine for when things get really bad with her lower back, but she preferes to live with the pain rather than drugs. Gone through childbirth 3 times drug free. She has an amazing pain threshold.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> is it available anywhere do you know , I would like to here the programme


Well....it was Jeremy Vine on radio 2. I am sure you can get it on playback.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (2 Jan 2018)

I am on 100mg of tramadol 4 times a day, and 50mg amitriptyline. I also take phenergan to help me sleep. I know a couple of other people that use small dose tramadol and cannot understand how I can't sleep with the dose I take, but I guess I am used to it now as I have been on it for 3 1/2 years. 
I had to get a letter from my doctor to say it was ok for me to use heavy machinery while on tramadol.
When I asked my gp about long term problems, she basically said you have two options, live with the pain, or the long term effects of the pain killers.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well....it was Jeremy Vine on radio 2. I am sure you can get it on playback.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09jry2f

Caught the last ten minutes of the piece.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2018)

Last painkiller taken was just over three weeks short of 6 years ago. Ended up on the floor of the A&E.


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Jan 2018)

I was on intravenous Oxycodone for a few weeks in intensive care and oral morphine for a month or so thereafter. The Oxycodone was on a push button system where I could dose myself every 6 minutes and it really took the edge off, although I do recollect attempting to remove all my lines and tubes whilst under its influence as I thought I was being held against my will  Fortunately I had a moment of clarity before I attempted to pull out the central line that was sewn into my neck and called the nurse over to put me back together again  I was very fortunate in that my recovery negated the need for long term use of opioids or any other pain medication.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2018)

I had Tramadol, after a knee problem
Without boring you with details
Early 2012
I ran XC race, & slipped on the transition from muddy downhill, to tarmac path
Bashed left knee on rock

Finished, but it hurt, limped around at work
Flew to Florida week later. Could barely walk, once off the plane
Tried to run whilst there, couldn't do it. It hurt that much, & such limited movement/pain that we even considered paying for a MRI whilst out there
Came back home

Went to work, limped even more, with severe pain
Booked in, explained syptoms, & was examined
Given Tramadol

Next day, sat down at work
When I woke up, I was in Resus, with shirt ripped open, ECG leads & being cannulated

Sarah, the Consultant, who dealt with me that day, *still *tells me that I_ 'scared the shoot out of her!'_
(she normally saw/sees me running & on bike)

Kept in overnight, query Pulmonary Embolism, after the long haul flight, & recommencement of day-long activity
Still on Tramadol for pain, but now hallucinating
Apparantly, when I had the CT PA, for check for the PE, I was shouting there was a train coming whilst I was in the scanner

Ill need a very good reason to take it again!!!

*As an aside,* no PE
But a later MRI scan of the knee, for a Clinic appointment, revealed a chip in the Femur, just above the knee
Due to the flight, & lower air pressure in the cabin, fluid found its way in, moving the chip slightly, hence the pain
5 years on, I still have problems running flat out, straight off the start


----------



## User32269 (3 Jan 2018)

Tramadol and Amitriptyline are the work of the devil.
Easily prescribed. 
Not so easy to live with or escape from. 
Your GP gets kickbacks for prescribing them. 
Also for the antidepressants they will push afterwards.


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2018)

odav said:


> Tramadol and Amitriptyline are the work of the devil.
> Easily prescribed.
> Not so easy to live with or escape from.
> Your GP gets kickbacks for prescribing them.
> Also for the antidepressants they will push afterwards.


I was prescribed Amitriptyline for damaged nerve endings. Believe it or not, I had no knowledge of it until I read a story on here about one persons struggle to come off them. I spoke to my doctor who informed me they were safe and only caused problems for those who already had underlying issues. All they ever did for me was give ne a magic nights sleep, so I didn't want to take the chance and just stopped them anyway.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

odav said:


> Your GP gets kickbacks for prescribing them.
> Also for the antidepressants they will push afterwards.


Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2018)

Amitriptyline 100mg for over 28 years
Now down to 10mg


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2018)

numbnuts said:


> Amitriptyline 100mg for over 28 years
> Now down to 10mg


Your story is why I came off them.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2018)

I have to say I am amazed at just how many people take Amitriptyline not just on here but in casual conversation. Its a generic so doubt any kick backs but it always smacks of quietening down difficult to treat patients.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

I took amitryptiline once, slept well but was so groggy the next day I couldn’t concentrate on work the next day. Gabapentin and now pregabalin at relatively low doses help the night pain and sleep without the hangover!


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

after reading this thread i'm going to stop worrying over my intake which I won't detail as it's so insignificant, government backed drugs were always thought dodgy by quite a lot of people I've known.............


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> after reading this thread i'm going to stop worrying over my intake which I won't detail as it's so insignificant, government backed drugs were always thought dodgy by quite a lot of people I've known.............


Prescription drugs have killed a lot of people from Elvis to Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Prescription drugs have killed a lot of people from Elvis to Rory Gallagher.


Ironic that Rory who didn't take 'rock n roll' drugs died from prescribed drugs and Keith Richards who swallowed, snorted and injected the whole bag of tricks is still onstage at 74, kind of makes you wonder eh ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2018)

Amitriptyline costs about 50p a packet where you still pay nearly £9 for the prescription. Think of all the profit on that.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (3 Jan 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Opiates are awful, very fast addiction cycle and hard to come off. Never taken more than 2 days worth. The only time I had intravenous Morphine I hated it could feel it rushing through the system exactly how Heroin is portrayed on TV, I wias rough for 24 hours after so not sure I could get addicted to that.
> 
> The morphine I had in hospital gave me hot flushes, feel nauseous and I threw up twice - something not recommended after stomach surgery. I switched to tramadol without problems although they do 'space you out' and make you feel drowsy. However, they did the trick. The other thing to consider about opiates is they do constipate you - everyone remembers the 'dirtiest toilet in Scotland ' scene in Trainspotting where Ewan McGregor gives up heroin and gets the sh*ts.


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Amitriptyline costs about 50p a packet where you still pay nearly £9 for the prescription. Think of all the profit on that.


None. If you consider that over half of the population in England /Wales don’t pay for prescriptions (as well as no one in hospitals and no one in Scotland ) and many (especially newer) drugs cost far more than £9

NHS drug budget estimated at £16bn. ‘Profit’ as you put it on some prescriptions doesn’t make much of a dent

https://pharmaphorum.com/views-and-analysis/nhs-medicines-spend/

Taking one number in isolation doesn’t provide a lot of insight when it comes to the economics of the NHS


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Amitriptyline costs about 50p a packet where you still pay nearly £9 for the prescription. Think of all the profit on that.


unless you get a pre~payment card which is about £100 for the year, no doubt there will still be a profit in it !


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> unless you get a pre~payment card which is about £100 for the year, no doubt there will still be a profit in it !


Profit for whom? See above


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Profit for whom? See above


the drug manufacturing companies I would have thought.....


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> the drug manufacturing companies I would have thought.....


Is that wrong given the development costs and costs of ongoing development of new treatments?
Amitryptiline is now generic, generic houses make less ‘profit’


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Is that wrong given the development costs and costs of ongoing development of new treatments?
> Amitryptiline is now generic, generic houses make less ‘profit’


no it's not wrong, but there is some controversy over the amount of profit and the way some companies have controlled patents and therefore effectively withheld treatment ........(isn't this going onto another topic now ?)


----------



## vickster (3 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> no it's not wrong, but there is some controversy over the amount of profit and the way some companies have controlled patents and therefore effectively withheld treatment ........(isn't this going onto another topic now ?)


What controversy, which companies and products specifically? Preferably without quoting the Daily Wail or other 'newspapers'. I'm interested.


----------



## Maenchi (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> What controversy, which companies and products specifically? Preferably without quoting the Daily Wail or other 'newspapers'. I'm interested.


my answer was after a quick google,it's not like i'm well versed in this subject just a hunch from a memory, but i'm not far off, hope suggesting doing a search yourself is not dodging the question too much it's just a big subject to summarise quickly, try 'drug company profits' or similar, Pfizer got pulled up in 2014 for 42% profit, which is an American company and compared to European companies in general rack up higher profit margins, and others for holding patents back from generic production for cancer drugs and aids drugs, the cost is explained by research costs, and that only 3 out of 10 new drugs are profitable, even so hanging on to the patent for just another month can be very profitable in some cases , apparently...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2018)

Pfizer, Flynn Pharma, Valeant Pharmaceuticals, GlaxoSmithKline.....

https://www.epilepsy.org.uk/.../ epanutin- ... 21 Nov 2012 ..._ In the UK Epanutin capsules are now called Phenytoin Sodium Flynn Hard Capsules. The cost of Phenytoin Sodium Flynn Hard Capsules to the NHS is a lot more than when they were called Epanutin Capsules._


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> Profit for whom? See above



Alledgedly, more than one drug company is in the "dependable dividends" list, so, at least some of it is being "creamed off" to pay the pensions of those with private or occupational pensions (excluding Civil Service, NHS, and similar Pension Schemes).

Not complaining, since that includes my Pension.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (3 Jan 2018)

If you must take drugs for pain relief I would suggest a "beta blocker" instead of opiates such as tramadol or co-codamol.
They work in much the same way i.e. blocking the pain receptors in the brain but without the addictive qualities.

DOWN SIDE........BLOODY EXPENSIVE!!! at over 1000x the price of tramadol.

P.S.
I was on tramadol for 10 years 200mg 4 X daily and the main problem I had was not feeling the cold as I'd be out in all weather's in a T shirt and joggers with sandles.
I'm off it now and have been for 2 years.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jan 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> If you must take drugs for pain relief I would suggest a "beta blocker" instead of opiates such as tramadol or co-codamol.
> They work in much the same way i.e. blocking the pain receptors in the brain but without the addictive qualities.
> 
> DOWN SIDE........BLOODY EXPENSIVE!!! at over 1000x the price of tramadol.
> ...



I thought "beta blockers" were Blood Pressure lowering medication? Do they have dual usage then?


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> I thought "beta blockers" were Blood Pressure lowering medication? Do they have dual usage then?


Several licensed indications, but not musculoskeletal or nerve pain for example

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/beta-blockers/


----------



## nickAKA (5 Jan 2018)

I've been taking cocodamol for 20 years for an ongoing back problem; I've been up & down on dosage but currently take about 30 - 60mg of codeine a day which I'll probably cut in half this year. I take Doctor Karl's view that nobody was ever awarded a medal for being in pain, and I can function normally at that level so I can live with the 'consequences'.
Anyone suffering from serious side effects I'd recommend you try swapping the 'brand' which may require changing pharmacy. I've probably taken most brands down the years and much as the labels state the contents as identical, they are ALL different, and the side effects can vary massively. I've changed nominated chemists recently because boots switched brands; I felt anxious constantly on there's and couldn't skip a day without feeling ill. Swapped & I was back to normal within a week.
Apropos of nothing, I started off on tramadol - it sent me absolutely barmy and I was soooooooo glad to ditch them....


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2018)

As stated upthread among everything else I take, my amitriptyline was upped to 50mg just before Christmas, I will be making an appointment at docs after the weekend, I simply cannot function properly , its like my brain is in a permanent fog, cant concentrate , its horrible.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> As stated upthread among everything else I take, my amitriptyline was upped to 50mg just before Christmas, I will be making an appointment at docs after the weekend, I simply cannot function properly , its like my brain is in a permanent fog, cant concentrate , its horrible.


Ask whether pregabalin is an option as an alternative for nerve pain (although when I moved to 100mg my memory seemed to suffer)


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2018)

I'm alrady on gabapentin 600mg , which is same thing


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> I'm alrady on gabapentin 600mg , which is same thing


No its not its earlier version and cheaper GP's won't tell you that. My theory remains and anecdotal evidence suggests Gabapentin reduces in effect, hence the ramping up fairly quickly. If I was going to remove one and I am not suggesting you do it would be that one, or asking for a swap.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> I'm alrady on gabapentin 600mg , which is same thing


Not quite. Pregabalin a further development on from gabapentin. My rheumatologist certainly thinks it’s a better drug. 

What is the amitryptiline being used for if not nerve pain? Are you under a pain management clinic as well as a neurologist (or spinal specialist)?


----------



## Andrew_P (5 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> As stated upthread among everything else I take, my amitriptyline was upped to 50mg just before Christmas, I will be making an appointment at docs after the weekend, I simply cannot function properly , its like my brain is in a permanent fog, cant concentrate , its horrible.


My wife's friend has had her throat closing up, suffers with Asthma and hay fever so suggestive of allergic anyway came away from GP with 20mg Amitriptyline for "Stress" its knocked her for six since she started taking it.

Like I said I have never ever come across a mood altering drug (off label for nerve pain) taken by so many people.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jan 2018)

@vickster the amitryptiline is being used for nerve pain along with gabapentin, I am under pain management clinic, next appointment in 6 weeks and will mention pregablin


----------



## roadrash (8 Jan 2018)

rang docs this morning, no appointment until next Monday, I honestly cant remember the last time I felt like myself (my old self). I know with my spinal problems I'm going to be on meds for ever but surely I really shouldn't feel this sh!t, I feel like my whole personality , outlook has altered and no matter how I try , I cant seem to snap out of it. time for a real heart to heart next Monday, enough is enough, no joy and its change of doctor time, but then I have to go through the whole getting them to understand me and to know and trust another doctor ...aaarrrggghhhh.


----------



## byegad (8 Jan 2018)

With a worn knee and a back which never got 100% better after I burst a disc some 35 yrs ago, I've been taking Prescription Co-codamol or Tramadol for many a year. I know the former is definitely supposed to be addictive, but IF I'm home and not walking far or riding my trikes I can go days without taking anything. Then If I'm on my way out for a days photography or a day's ride I know I'll be taking the maximum dose of one or the other tablets.

I find tramadol, taken after a while of not using them does make me a bit woozy, but if I've spent a few busy days and been taking Tramadol they don't seem to affect me so much the next day Taking either of the tablets mean I can function for the day and not end up grovelling in pain by lunchtime.


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> rang docs this morning, no appointment until next Monday, I honestly cant remember the last time I felt like myself (my old self). I know with my spinal problems I'm going to be on meds for ever but surely I really shouldn't feel this sh!t, I feel like my whole personality , outlook has altered and no matter how I try , I cant seem to snap out of it. time for a real heart to heart next Monday, enough is enough, no joy and its change of doctor time, but then I have to go through the whole getting them to understand me and to know and trust another doctor ...aaarrrggghhhh.


Perhaps the doctor can refer you for counselling although this may be better organised via the pain clinic? You may also be able to self refer. Discuss with GP


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2018)

byegad said:


> With a worn knee and a back which never got 100% better after I burst a disc some 35 yrs ago, I've been taking Prescription Co-codamol or Tramadol for many a year. I know the former is definitely supposed to be addictive, but IF I'm home and not walking far or riding my trikes I can go days without taking anything. Then If I'm on my way out for a days photography or a day's ride I know I'll be taking the maximum dose of one or the other tablets.
> 
> I find tramadol, taken after a while of not using them does make me a bit woozy, but if I've spent a few busy days and been taking Tramadol they don't seem to affect me so much the next day Taking either of the tablets mean I can function for the day and not end up grovelling in pain by lunchtime.


Similar here although I also take a (non-addictive) Herbal pain relief most days to cope with the daily 'nagging' background pain. I'm firmly in the 'Let's follow America' in it's use medicinally after all we were quick enough to follow them in 'Banning' it and after all if it was good enough for Queen Victoria then it's good enough for me.


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Jan 2018)

I had my annual review which is another story. Another new Registrar in a department that has spent the best part of 2.5 years trying to get me on to one or maybe more of the drugs mentioned in this thread and making me feel like an idiot for refusing to use them. Partly because I don't believe it is nerve pain and partly because I cannot stand the thought of them I had this final conversation with them.

Amitriptyline works on (I think he said 25) if not 23 receptors that "might cover" your nerve pain it seemed like it was pot luck but has side effects that may or may not affect your lifestyle. Alcohol in the evening at weekends as you take it early evening would not be sensible or enjoyable, or getting up at 5.30am to be on my bike by 6.15am was probably not wise although I may get used to it and not feel too mushy or fuzzy in the morning.

Nortriptyline works on 19 receptors so less likely to find the right one but potentially less side effects that may or may not effect my lifestyle.

He said the two above if I didn't get any reduction within 6/8 weeks he would advise one increment up, if no success come off them. If they did work to stay on them for a year to 18 months and then taper off and there is a chance that the nerve pain (if it is) would not return or the benefits you did get would stay. If it did return to go back on it. Don't expect it to make you pain free.

They are no longer using Pregabalin due to it being now classified as a Class C drug with the problems of selling on your prescription and or addiction and side effect problems. Not proved to remove all types of nerve pain mainly Diabetic neuropathy. He seemed to think Gabapentin would follow suit soon. It also seemed like I would have had to have begged for any of these now where as in the last 3 years they have thrown this stuff at me and actively encouraged me to use it, including my GP writing a Prescription for 3 boxes of Gabapentin in April this year and telling me to just take them (not my regular GP)

I genuinely feel a lot of these subdue the side effect of being in Chronic pain, I also think as it has happened to me with Cortisone tablets the mind-set of its bloody farking painful now whilst I am taking this lot no way could I cope with more I am staying on them, in fact give me more!

The most bizarre thing is I had almost talked myself in to taking them out of a bit of desperation. Just about reflects how my relationship with the medical system has gone to be honest.

This what gets me, although not this actual Dr at least 3 Registrars and the Consultant have sold the Pregabalin as almost a utopia for pain relief, that is genuinely how they delivered the message, yet this time he more or less said it didn't work for nerve pain. Bunch of tossers really!


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Prescription drugs have killed a lot of people from Elvis to Rory Gallagher.


to Michael Jackson, Prince, and now Tom Petty


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jan 2018)

I was on Tramadol five years ago for post-operative pain. It worked a treat and made me feel wonderful, but it's pretty addictive and it gives you terrible constipation, like all opiates. As of this afternoon, I've been on 30/50mg Co-Codamol for taking the edge off the pain of a lateral malleolus fracture of my left ankle. It's passable, but nothing like as good as Tramadol.


----------



## Milzy (20 Jan 2018)

No but, I once smashed my thumb really bad with a hammer. I took liquid morphine and it just made me feel sleepy and a little sick. I decided to just use parocetamol in the end.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2018)

Liquid morphine just makes me vomit violently


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5123125, member: 259"]I'm going to be on tramadol again next week. The doc suggested a diet heavy on lentils and V8...[/QUOTE]
1 tip from years of experience. If you feel the 'urge' to go then get on with it, if you wait a bit you'll end up 'bunged up'


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5123125, member: 259"]I'm going to be on tramadol again next week. The doc suggested a diet heavy on lentils and V8...[/QUOTE]
Dulcoease good for softening everything up, you don’t want to end up with hemorrrhoids too from straining


----------

